
Ask HN: How to register for Apple Developer Account without using personal name? - abusaidm
I would like to register for an Apple Developer Account without using my personal name, I understand that you can register as a Company and have that company get a DUNS number, but I am in the UK and registering a Limited company already exposes my name to the public records associated with that company.<p>I am not trying to hide from the law, only to make it harder to associate me with the apps I publish, as I do not want to be contacted directly by sales, or other people regarding my apps.<p>Thank you
======
iliketosleep
I don't believe you can. They will display the legal name of the individual or
company.
[https://developer.apple.com/support/enrollment/](https://developer.apple.com/support/enrollment/)

~~~
abusaidm
I understand that, is it the same case in other countries that a Limited
company share holder details are public like the UK? and do you recommend
opening a company in another country?

Thanks

~~~
iliketosleep
I'm sure there are many countries that are far less transparant than the UK.
Anyway, for what you want to do, you might want to use one of those services
that opens offshore shell companies and will obscure your identity. Look
around online and I'm sure you'll find something.

~~~
abusaidm
Thank you, I will look only to see if there is any European country that
offers such service.

------
funfunfunction
Your users have a right to know who created the software they are putting on
their devices. Apple understands this and rightfully requires your personal
information. I don’t think work-arounds exist.

~~~
abusaidm
I agree, I want the user to know the company making the applications not me as
the developer that is my intention.

